# I'm tapping out! White Flag is up!



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

First, I would like to say I'm sorry for poking fun at Flying Rhinos. I will never do that again.

Second, Thank you John! You're the man! You really did damage cause I'm maxed out in my humi's. I can't fit anything else in there. Now I gotta get some tupperware tomorrow after I send out some sticks. This time I have no choice until I get a real humi this week. I finally got my bonus at work and know how much I can spend. I should have one picked out this week so I can start seasoning it.

Thanks brotha!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Wow John Another great hit. Wilson looks like you are on the receiving end of all sorts of good fortune lately. Enjoy those sticks!!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Whoa! John is on a roll!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice, enjoy those sticks!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Another awesome bomb by John! None of those smokes will let you down Wilson!


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber (Feb 11, 2011)

Nice man! Enjoy em!


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Great bomb! Great pics Wilson, enjoy those brother!


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

wow John way to hook a guy up. right on.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Holy Crap...some days your the Bug but today you were the windshield...you just got crushed.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

That's awesome for a Valentine's Day hit! Great going John!

Enjoy those cigars Wilson!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Well first the Flying Rhino is awesome. Will incorporate that down the road.

Second the pictures are great which I would expect and I like your WR logo.

Third its never a bad thing to be overloaded with the availability of tupperware.

Fourth throwing up the white flag might draw attention for more carnage so you might want to get a cooler instead.

Enjoy the cigars! :smoke2:


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice selection! I love the Nine.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Reino said:


> Well first the Flying Rhino is awesome. Will incorporate that down the road.
> 
> Second the pictures are great which I would expect and I like your WR logo.
> 
> ...


lol. Don't tell me that. I'm gonna have to blow up an admin's PM box with requests to take down the white flag..lmao.

Thanks again! I will go on a rampage one day. I'm starting to save addresses..lol.

I'm gonna be busy today after work..post office to get those ACIDs out the door, drive to DC to return camera gear, supermarket for tupperware and some other things and possibly petsmart to pick up some food for my kids. lol.


----------

